
World's Largest Math Proof Solved. And It Takes Up 200 Terabytes - lisper
http://futurism.com/worlds-largest-math-proof-solved-and-it-takes-up-200-terabytes/
======
coreyp_1
Horrible title, and wrong. A proof has been created and verified, and the dump
file used for verification is the largest ever. Even the description of the
conjecture is misleading. Do yourself a favor and read the wikipedia article
instead of this one.

